# Emachines E627 Laptop (Screen not working)



## Liamv123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi there I just need a little advice on my sisters laptop which is a emachines E627 she got it bew around 3 years ago christmas time and it runs on Windows 7, I can't get on to get all the specs but lemme know what you need and ill try my best to find out. I've asked on another site but didn't get much help except they said maybe the motherboard had gone but the laptops only 3 years old and hasn't been used much so I'd like a second oppinion from you lot. The issue from the start, My sister said it has been weird for a while it beeped on startup (but it don't do this no more so I don't know the code) and then it would start and work perfectly fine and has done so for half a year, then one day a week ago it started black screening and if you turned it off and back on it would work again till it just died and would not come back on it starts and the fan runs but the screens totaly blank, so I plugged it into an external tv and it miraculously came back on and it worked fine for a whole day till it went off again so I tried an external tv again and nothing and since then I can't get the screen on, I've stripped the laptop down and checked all connections which are fine, I've started it up with no ram In and swapped the ram to no avail so I'm really confussed. Like I said the guys on the other site said a motherboard but I don't fancy that so I thought I'd ask here for any ideas thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello and Welcome,

See if you can test or replace the CMOS battery.

Have you tried removing the battery and using just the power adapter and vice versa?

Unfortunately from what you describe and the symptoms the laptop is showing is indicative 

of a graphics chips problem (with is integrated with the motherboard) and would require a board replacement to fix.

It seems that you have tried the you have tried most solutions.

Removing components,checking connections,etc


----------



## Liamv123 (Jan 3, 2013)

I am not the best with computers but have quite a bit of knowledge which most is trial and error, and guessing, how hard are the motherboards to replace? And I've tried with/without the battery, without the battery if I press the on button while its not charging the screen flashes white which made me think the screen wasn't broke, and how do I get to this cmos that you talk of? Is it like a little flat round battery? Thanks for your help


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Service Guide for this model can be found at the link below.

Emachine E627 Service Guide

As for the CMOS battery it is soldered on the motherboard and a new would have to be soldered in.

You should still be able to test it though if you have a voltmeter.


----------



## Liamv123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah ill test it tomorrow, I'm going to bed now and will update then, what voltage should I be getting from this? Or will everything be found on that manual? Thanks for your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not definitive but new the battery will be around 3V until it starts to go flat. I would 

2.6V and above.


----------

